# Geese, ducks and broody...roosters?



## SkyWarrior (May 13, 2013)

Okay, if this doesn't beat all. I don't know what to think.  I have a bunch of geese, ducks, and a few roosters out in the main goat pen.  The geese are good alarms and both they and the ducks clean up goat poop.  Both the geese and ducks have laid two mixed clutches.  Rather than gather the eggs and try to sell them, I've left them alone and let whoever wants to be broody be broody.  One goose and one duck are particularly broody.  I don't know if anything will hatch, but hey.  

Anyway, while the two girls were getting food as I was feeding everyone, I caught one of the Easter Egger roosters rearranging the eggs and brooding them.    I've never seen such a thing nor have I heard of a rooster doing this.  (Yes, he's a rooster -- he crows and I don't get eggs from any chicken in that pen.)

Pretty wild.


----------



## GLENMAR (May 13, 2013)

That needs a picture.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 13, 2013)

*I've had roosters do the same thing. Their "broodiness" never lasts long though! *


----------

